# need help pros



## jucedin2years

1. if i put air compressor in trunk, will it suck all the air from the trunk, and then there no air to compress anymore?
2. if so, can I put nitrogen tank in trunk also, and open it, to replace air in trunk?
3. how do I wire a nitrogen tank to be open?
4. do I use a butt connector on the battery, and one on the nitrogen tank, and then extend it using 18 gauge wire?
5. what color wire works best for nitrogen tank?
6. what color wire works best for compressor
7. can I cut a hole in the trunk to air get in there?
8. Joe, post a pic of your nitrogen tank wire.
9. can I use exhaust from muffler to put it in the tank, see because then I would not need compressor or nitrogen to fill up then the tanktank. see how smart I am!
10. Bigdan said to go blow myself. What valves and wires would let me do this?
11. can I tie the nitrogen tank to the trunk with rope?
12. will knots in the rope be strong enough??
13. what size rope is best to use in air ride Camry?
14. can I use garden hose instead of other hose like what airbagit.com sells?


Come on guys, help me out.


----------



## Joe6pt0

1. You're a moron
2. See number 1
3. Aren't you a stereo tech?
4. Aren't you a suspension tech?
5. See number 4
6. See number 5
7. See number 1
8. You really are a moron
9. Nobody likes you
10. See number 8
11. See number 9
12. See number 1
13. See number 10
14. See number 14 lol


:roflmao:


----------



## Joe6pt0

> _Originally posted by jucedin2years_@Jun 6 2003, 04:56 PM
> *
> 10. Bigdan said to go blow myself. What valves and wires would let me do this?*


 HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jucedin2years

15. what if instead of compressor, I run long straw and blow air from my mouth into tank.will this work well?


----------



## Joe6pt0

> _Originally posted by jucedin2years_@Jun 6 2003, 05:14 PM
> *15. what if instead of compressor, I run long straw and blow air from my mouth into tank.will this work well?*


 NO, try sticking it up your ASS

:roflmao:


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by jucedin2years_@Jun 6 2003, 05:14 PM
> *15. what if instead of compressor, I run long straw and blow air from my mouth into tank.will this work well?*


 u would probably believe it if we said yes


----------



## Moco

eat a bunch of beans and egg's then shove a garden hose up your ass. then connect the other end to the air tank, this will work well. 



Last edited by Moco at Jun 6 2003, 08:20 PM


----------



## IDINIEILIL

Joe you confused me but I think everyone should tell him to just go to radioshack and get that remote control car that acts like it has hydros and just stick to toys... like i told you all before, this dude really needs "help" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

My bad! This KID needs "help" 



Last edited by IDINIEILIL at Jun 6 2003, 04:57 PM


----------



## IDINIEILIL

Man this dude is pissing me off, make me wanna slap somebody's mama...


----------



## IDINIEILIL

GAH!!!!!!! I'd fill this post if I said all the things I wanna say about this damn pest 



Last edited by IDINIEILIL at Jun 6 2003, 05:08 PM


----------



## yodawagon

maybe your not ready for airbags, just stick to the ol sand bags in the trunk trick, or maybe spring clamps.


----------



## Swingin80Lincoln

see what happens when stupid people have kids... :uh:


----------



## Bumps N Jumps

This kid is joking right?

II mean, he can't be serious?!


----------



## bigdanmcintosh

I heard he got banned..


----------



## purpl7duece

I heard he got raped in the boys home every 3 hours.


----------



## 1lorodeo

wow, look at todays youth, absolutely fucking retarded....shouldn't you be building sand castles or shitting your pants or something?


----------



## bigdanmcintosh

hey, hes got a new name...

juicedoutsoon....


----------



## juicedoutsoon

did i tell y'all my name over there was juicedin2years don't you see the difference between the i, hello!!!!!!!!

So since there was already another dummie acting like me so i change it to juicedoutsoon????? I bet that dumb dude will try to copy my new name lol


----------



## bigdanmcintosh

why would someone want to pretend to be as dumb as you??


----------



## juicedoutsoon

so he can fool dumb people thinking it me asking these dumb question which nobody in here notice the different in my screen name with the dummy........


----------



## Costanza

This is gold!


----------



## bigdanmcintosh

> _Originally posted by juicedoutsoon_@Jun 15 2003, 10:53 AM
> *so he can fool dumb people thinking it me asking these dumb question which nobody in here notice the different in my screen name with the dummy........*


 I think the best part is, these questions are the dumbest I could ever imagine..
and nobody realized it was a joke....

which means people expect that type of ignorant questions out of you..















isnt that kinda sad??


----------



## juicedoutsoon

Alright guys bye now you'll never see me here in the forum i'm gonna go head up on to the hydro forum where all the ballers are at and learn something there...... And ask ignorant and dumb questions like bigdan stated................


----------



## bigdanmcintosh

damn, I wish I was a baller in the hydro forums...


lol


what a retard!


----------



## Joe6pt0

> _Originally posted by juicedoutsoon_@Jun 15 2003, 10:11 AM
> *Alright guys bye now you'll never see me here in the forum i'm gonna go head up on to the hydro forum where all the ballers are at and learn something there...... And ask ignorant and dumb questions like bigdan stated................*


 AHAHHAHAAHAHHAHH!!!!HAHHAHAHAHA!!!!

We're nice to you, wait till you start asking stupid shit there


----------



## IDINIEILIL

> _Originally posted by juicedoutsoon_@Jun 15 2003, 08:53 AM
> *so he can fool dumb people thinking it me asking these dumb question which nobody in here notice the different in my screen name with the dummy........*


 What's the difference??


----------



## bigdanmcintosh

this shit was the funniest shit ever

shit
shit
shit
shit
shit


----------



## Foompla

:roflmao: that was great.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

TTT!


----------



## layds10

can i use mcdonalds straws for air line...it should be able to hold 10 psi..thats enough right...hahahahahahaha...i wanna be a baller 2..mcdonalds here i come...watch out...hey while i'm at it...i'm stop by a grocery store and get some bags.... how many...4 and a spare. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :machinegun:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

best topic ever


----------



## 95nissan

hey ya got something you should realy try it should work if you do it right now 1. you need to get some garden hose that will go from your muffler to your drivers side window maybe a littel more just to be (SAFE) 2. get some ducktape 3. put one end of the hose in to your muffler and use the tape and tape the hose in realy well so it wont leak it wont work if it leaks 4. take the other end of the hose and put it in your drivers side window and roll the window up so that it isnt pinching the hose but holding it so it dosent fall out 5. take some more of the tape and seal the window so nothing leaks out 6. start your car and make sure you do this on a back road or some place were you know there isnt going to be anyone around so they dont see how good this works you dont want anyone to steel this idea then everyone will want to try it 7. have fun and it should be a lot of fun if you do it right


----------



## IDINIEILIL

> _Originally posted by 95nissan_@Apr 9 2007, 10:06 AM~7649666
> *hey ya got something you should realy try it should work if you do it right now        1. you need to get some garden hose  that will go from your muffler to your drivers side window maybe a littel more just to be (SAFE)      2. get some ducktape    3. put one end of the hose in to your muffler and use the tape and tape the hose in realy well so it wont leak it wont work if it leaks    4. take the other end of the hose and put it in your drivers side window and roll the window up so that it isnt pinching the hose but holding it so it dosent fall out        5. take some more of the tape and seal the window so nothing leaks out          6. start your car and make sure you do this on a back road or some place were you know there isnt going to be anyone around so they dont see how good this works you dont want anyone to steel this idea then everyone will want to try it      7. have fun and it should be a lot of fun if you do it right
> *


wow... heh


----------



## jucedin2years

I still need the help


----------

